# Golden Scabs



## stewie2751 (Feb 15, 2019)

My 10 year golden has recently (last year or so) started getting scabs on his skin, we have tried three different types of antibiotics but still no luck. They don't seem to bother him much, he does like to lick them a bit though. they are all over his body, not just in one space. I can pull them off, but a decent little chunk of hair comes with the scab. 

anyone have anything similar or have any ideas for home remedies?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, you may want to make an appt. with a Veterinary Dermatologist to have those checked. 

You can find one at this directory-

https://www.acvd.org/tools/locator/locator.asp?ids=16_Find_Dermatologist


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree a dermatologist is in order. If that is an infection a culture to see exactly what antibiotic it is sensitive too. I would also want a culture to make sure you aren't dealing with some kind of neoplasia syndrome assuming you have ruled out basics like flea bites....


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Agree that a visit to the vet is in order. Our first Golden developed similar scabs and was diagnosed with a staph infection of the skin. It cleared nicely with oral antibiotics.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Are they just white flalkes, or is the skin underneath red and sore? They sort of look like ichthyosis flakes. (If it's JUST white flaking/scabbing) Do you know if he's affected? Sometimes you see it more in puppies and then again as they age. I would definitely follow the advice above and take him in for a check up, but if nothing is found I would ask about ICH. If that's what it is I have found a fish oil supplement to be very helpful in the past. There are also shampoos and conditioners that will help.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

White/grey (even black in extreme cases) flakes like those, I would bet on ichthyosis. You can do a DNA test to see if he is affected, that's much less intrusive than a skin scrape which might or might not confirm. 
pawprintgenetics. com


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Prism Goldens said:


> White/grey (even black in extreme cases) flakes like those, I would bet on ichthyosis. You can do a DNA test to see if he is affected, that's much less intrusive than a skin scrape which might or might not confirm.
> pawprintgenetics. com


I thought about that but in a 9 year old..... unless they are otherwise compromised which caused the ich to flare.... my brain went to cutaneous lymphoma or another neoplastic syndrome considering the age of the dog but that is just me


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I missed age of dog YES you are absolutely right.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I would not rule out Cushing disease aswell taking into consideration his age as well.


----------

